# Forum default settings



## maxiogee

Hiya, oh all-knowing ones!

I challenged someone's assertion that a post had an ejaculation in larger size than the rest of the post.

The person had set their 'word' in size 3.
The person I challenged said that the default setting is 2.
I see a default of 4.
This line is set to size 4 and appears to me to be the same as the rest of this post.
I use, as you are all tired of hearing Safari on my Macintosh.

Can someone enlighten me?


----------



## Jana337

I (Windows, FF) see a forum default of 2, like a vast majority of forer@s.

The link set to 4 does NOT (thanks, Geve) look like the rest.

Jana

***


----------



## geve

Jana337 said:


> I (Windows, FF) see a forum default of 2, like a vast majority of forer@s.
> 
> The link set to 4 does look like the rest.


Are you saying that the said line looks like a size 2 to you?
On my Internet Explorer (I'm writing it in size 1 because I know some people consider these two words as offensive) default settings are size 2, and the line below appears in size 4.



maxiogee said:


> This line is set to size 4 and appears to me to be the same as the rest of this post.


I don't even have a size 4! How do you do that Tony?


----------



## Jana337

geve said:


> Are you saying that the said line looks like a size 2 to you?
> On my Internet Explorer (I'm writing it in size 1 because I know some people consider these two words as offensive) default settings are size 2, and the line below appears in size 4.


I apologize, I forgot to type "not". 


> I don't even have a size 4! How do you do that Tony?


Size tags need to be used for 4 and more. Fine in Congrats, obnoxious elsewhere. 

Jana


----------



## geve

Jana337 said:


> Size tags need to be used for 4 and more. Fine in Congrats, obnoxious elsewhere.


Thanks for the tip! I've always wondered if the large typos in Congrats were mods' privileges... Don't worry, I'll use the information wisely - I don't know how to insert size tags anyway!


----------



## maxiogee

You can go all the way up until you stall  or there'd be no limit to the mischief I one could cause.
123456789

This is how I see my post…







and this is how I see Jana's…


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Tony,
I'm on Mac 10.2.8, FF latest, and I see all the size variations. I think my default is set at three, but displays and appears to others as 2.

Tell me if you see variation here:

Verdana 1
Verdana 2
Verdana 3
Verdana4
Verdana5
Verdana6
Verdana7

Verdana Irish and Texan

Interesting...7 seems to be the max I can crank out, regardless of how I set it.  

Here is a copy of the lette "I" which Geve copied from Tony, and which is supposedly a size 9, in my vB display:

I


----------



## geve

I found a way!  Quoted your post and erased the quote marks... Wow, this is a very big I. I don't think I need big fonts really.

I managed to get everything in size 4 (hence everything appears to be the same size in your first post in this thread) by changing the forum skin to "large fonts" in the options. Have you tried reseting all fields?


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Tony,
I'm on Mac 10.2.8,  *Ancient and moldy Safari, V1.xxxx, *and I see all the size variations.
This is a copy of what I posted from Firefox.

Tell me if you see variation here:

Verdana 1
Verdana 2
Verdana 3
Verdana 4
Verdana 5
Verdana 6
Verdana 7


----------



## fenixpollo

geve, here's how you can do it:  type [size=4 ] text [ /size] (spaces added) around your text and you will get text of size 4.   will give you size 7 font.


----------



## geve

Thanks fenix! Yep, it works. But maybe you shouldn't tell everyone


----------



## fenixpollo

The large sizes only work in this forum and in Congrats Pages, so it wouldn't do them any good _even if_ they visited this forum...


----------



## maxiogee

cuchuflete said:


> Hi Tony,
> I'm on Mac 10.2.8, FF latest, and I see all the size variations. I think my default is set at three, but displays and appears to others as 2.
> 
> Tell me if you see variation here:
> 
> Verdana 1
> Verdana 2
> Verdana 3
> Verdana4
> Verdana5
> Verdana6
> Verdana7
> 
> Verdana Irish and Texan
> 
> Interesting...7 seems to be the max I can crank out, regardless of how I set it.
> 
> Here is a copy of the lette "I" which Geve copied from Tony, and which is supposedly a size 9, in my vB display:
> 
> I



Calling it a 9 doesn't make it one! It all grinds to a halt at 7 as far as I can see.
No, I see the size 1 and size 2 you posted as the same as each other, they appear to be the same width. which different text-heights shouldn't do.
Otherwise I see an ordered progression of height and width.


----------



## cuchuflete

Thanks Tony,
I guess your display and mine are interpreting things differently.  Both Safari and FF show me different character widths for 1 and 2 sizes.  You are right about 7 being the max, at least as far as my monitor can tell.


----------



## la reine victoria

Gosh!
Just testing.  



LRV


----------



## ElaineG

> Calling it a 9 doesn't make it one! It all grinds to a halt at 7 as far as I can see.


 
I think this sums up some of the relationships I had in my younger years.

(Elaine to self: Oh stop chatting you Mod, you, the double-standard police will throw you into a gulag in no time).


----------



## maxiogee

ElaineG said:


> I think this sums up some of the relationships I had in my younger years.
> 
> (Elaine to self: Oh stop chatting you Mod, you, the double-standard police will throw you into a gulag in no time).



It's not your 'chat' I object to, it's the smutty interpretation you have made of my words!


----------

